# Richard Rodney Bennett (1936 - 2012)



## Prodromides

One of my favorite composers is no longer amongst the living.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2012/dec/25/composer-richard-rodney-bennett-dies

Sir Bennett was a multi-faceted talent. A jazz soloist and a pupil of Pierre Boulez, Bennett wrote music for film & TV concurrent with his concert and stage works.

His discography includes a 1968 RCA LP on his Symphony No.1,










a Koch CD of his Violin Concerto and Symphony No.3 ...










... and the premiere recording of his opera - "The Mines Of Sulphur (1965)" - on Chandos in 2005:










Condolences extended to family and friends.


----------



## clhguitar

*Richard Rodney Bennett - Impromptus - I*


----------



## norman bates

*Richard Rodney Bennett*

Suggestions about this composer? I've listened only to his guitar works and I'd like to hear more.


----------



## Bellinilover

His score for the movie _Murder on the Orient Express_ is wonderful and one of my favorite movie scores. The original soundtrack is available on Amazon.


----------



## Bettina

I enjoy his piano suite Partridge Pie. Each movement represents a line from the 12 Days of Christmas. Here's the fifth movement, "Four Calling Birds." (Hmm...I should cross-post this in the bird song thread! )


----------



## Pugg

Bellinilover said:


> His score for the movie _Murder on the Orient Express_ is wonderful and one of my favorite movie scores. The original soundtrack is available on Amazon.


This one was my first thoughts .


----------



## norman bates

thanks for the suggestions, I forgot to mention that besides the guitar works I've heard also that soundtrack (lovely indeed).


----------

